# Alli Ysera Gilde Fires of Heaven sucht neue Mitglieder !



## Lydia Ysera (8. November 2015)

Hallo ihr Lieben!
 
Nach einer längeren Pause versuchen wir auf diesem Wege wieder neue Mitspieler für unsere Sache zu gewinnen.
 
*Zu der Gilde :  *
 
Wir bestehen schon seit längerer Zeit und haben damals auch Lv 25 erreicht. Auch einige andere GIldenboni sind bereits frei gespielt.
Wir sind eine Fun-Gilde. Freundlichkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft werden groß geschrieben!
TS vorhanden
Wir sind keine Massengilde,wollen uns lediglich ein kleines bisschen vergrößern.

 
*Wir suchen :*
 
Gerne Leute über 30 Jahre. Ob Neueinsteiger oder alter Hase, jeder ist gerne gesehen. 
Auch Leute, die eher Gelegenheitsspieler sind, können sich gerne melden. 
Aber bitte keine Abstell-Twinks!
Suchen Leute, die sich für Gildenerfolge begeistern,zusammen Inis laufen oder einfach gemütlich questen.
 
Ansonsten, was soll ich euch groß versprechen.....es gibt allerhand Gilden die neue Leute suchen. Aber unsere ist die Beste 
 
Meldet euch gerne in Game bei Fenomena oder Snooki für weitere Infos oder BT Lydia#2681

 

 

Nachtrag: Mittlerweile haben wir uns schon etwas vergrößert, so dass auch gemütliche Raids angegangen werden. Trotzdem würden wir uns noch über weiteren Zulauf freuen. Gerne auch Heiler! =)


----------

